# Scared!



## meggy (Mar 13, 2000)

I haven't posted on the board in a while, so it's good to be back. I have recently been bleeding between periods and having mild menstrual cramps. At first I thought it was just stress, and it may be, but I have been trying to find a reason for this and am scared out of my mind that I may have cancer. I have been suffering from IBS for about five years now, which has been for the most part chronic diarrhea, which I control with Immodium. Has anyone else ever had this happen to them? I have a doctor's appointment on May 20th, but am scared about what they may find. It seems just when I am able to get one thing half way under control another rears it's ugly head.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I don't know how old you are but I started having irregular periods and bleeding inbetween periods at about age 40. I'm 46 and taking HRT for menopause. Perimenopause can happen much earlier than 40 too. Glad you're going for a checkup.


----------



## meggy (Mar 13, 2000)

Thanks for your reply. I am 31 and have never had anything like this happen before. I thought that I was too young for this to be related to menopause, but perhaps it is hormonal?


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Irregular bleeding and cramping is pretty common. I don't think that I know a person who has regular periods and no cramping. Don't jump to the idea of cancer so fast unless the doctor says you have it. There can be so many different reasons for this, and the stress of thinking it's cancer will make your period a lot crazier.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I agree with Kitty, so many things can affect your period.I have a sister who would bleed for months, and I mean heavily. She has a condition known as hyperplasia, where the lining of the uterus becomes very very thick. It could end up becoming serious, but she has had some D&C's and has been put on hormones to help regulate it. SO you see, even though she was hemmorhaging for so long ( one period lasted 3 months), it was NOT cancer.It can be anything, and most likely, it won't be anything too serious.Please let us know what the dr. has to say.Jeanne


----------



## meggy (Mar 13, 2000)

Interesting turn of events. Now my period, which should have started last week, has not started. I am confused about what is going on with my system







Wouldn't it be nice if everything could go as it is supposed to? I have a DR's appointment tomorrow, so I suppose they will be doing a PAP and probably some blood work (I hate needles







).


----------



## meggy (Mar 13, 2000)

I went for my doctors appointment today and they tried to do a pap test, but he said that my cervix was purple (usually associated with pregnancy) and sent me to the lab to have some bloodwork done. Now, I am pretty sure that I am not pregnant. Has anyone else ever heard of anything like this? Now I am completely freaked out! Please help!!!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Is there even the slightest possibility you are pregnant ?Your hormones could be off, or something like that. I wouldn't worry about it yet. Most likely it won't be anything serious.Keep us posted..Jeanne


----------

